# On a side note, I dropped all other infidelity sites.



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

The Surviving Infidelity site, is literally full of enablers and ran by cheaters.

Marriage builders, is a money making operation that promotes a "one size fits all" method. There are no options regarding different personalities and conditions. 

Enotalone, is a social site that doesn't really have an opinion regarding cheating so long as they don't offend the few posters they have.

And poor chatcheaters, (really just a vent site).

I can't even remember the name of site with the red and white web page.

Talk about marriage is the only site where a variety of opinions are given or allowed. The poster is allowed to make his points in an open forum, and must rely on his/her cogent arguments to help themselves and other posters. Best of luck to all.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

This is the only site that I feel comfortable using for such a private matter.


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree. I've checked out some of the sites you mentioned. I never felt comfortable enough to make a post.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

_"The Surviving Infidelity site, is literally full of enablers and ran by cheaters."_

it's funny you should mention this. i moseyed on over there a few times, and got the impression the WS's get better treatment than the BS's.

in one thread, a BS decided to vent about what she thought about the WS's, and got nailed for it. they locked the thread altogther. i mean seriously...it was just a silly vent. even WS's were chiming-in defending her vent.

one poster who defended her was told to take his/her opinion elsewhere or be dealt a harsh death by banishment. 

i didn't realize it was run by cheaters. it all makes sense now. how they have a seperate sub-forum. 

i guess they don't like open and honest discussions over there. it's ruled with an iron fist.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Aside from what's already been said, my beef with SI has to do with the sh!tty background colors - a real strain on the ol' eyes - and how you couldn't hot link anything or even make quotes. A very badly designed website.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I think to be fair Surviving Infidelity is run by former cheaters who supposedly have seen the light.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

i just think they could be more tolerant of opposing views, that's all.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Lets be honest here as well.
WS get such a bashing here!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel like we are one big family here. We can tell you what we think, agree to disagree sometimes but it seems we have a genuine concern for those posting their problems. It's that quality that made me comfortable to post and share things that I normally wouldn't.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

WS's will get bashed wherever they go. 

i'd rather have a truly open forum, than be constantly monitored.

anyway, the posters here often call-out the bashing as inappropriate, and the bashing lessens over time.

i'm sure there are plenty of WS's here who have become major forum contributers. 

all this without the mods forcing people to "make nice." we're adults, and can resolve these issues with proper etiquette and constructive discussion amongst ourselves.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Not everything said here is a pearl of wisdom (except for what I say. LOL). Initial posts are harder on the cheater, unless husbands and wives are doormats, then they get the 2x4s too. Once the gravity of whats done is excepted the 2x4s are eventually changed to pieces of 1" dowel, then a moist chop stick.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Initfortheduration said:


> Not everything said here is a pearl of wisdom (except for what I say. LOL). Initial posts are harder on the cheater, unless husbands and wives are doormats, then they get the 2x4s too. Once the gravity of whats done is excepted the 2x4s are eventually changed to pieces of 1" dowel, then a moist chop stick.


As long as it doesn't devolve into a wet noodle we are doing ok.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> _"The Surviving Infidelity site, is literally full of enablers and ran by cheaters."_
> 
> it's funny you should mention this. i moseyed on over there a few times, and got the impression the WS's get better treatment than the BS's.
> 
> ...


These people have sick minds and they are corrupted they will be seeing hell in the afterlife. Such a shame so many people are corrupted. The gate to heaven is a narrow one.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

2 years ago as a "newly" betrayed spouse I was just wanting to "express". I had no agenda. I was just lost in the pain of adultery and wanted to understand. To listen to betrayed and betraying spouses who have experienced the things that I have lived and feared was something that could not be experienced any where else.


----------

